# one night parking



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all

Just to let people know of two decent overnight stops that we have used.

1. The long stay carpark in Bury St Edmunds. There are 5 m/h sizes parking spaces and no problem about overnighting. Toilet block about 30yds away.

2. In Lowestoft lorry/coach park just up from Asda. No problem and it is about 7mins from the town centre.

Neil


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Lowestoft:

52.471817, 1.746700
Malc


----------

